# Driving to ONTARIO?



## kathryn (May 10, 2010)

Hi....Anyone driving to Ontario in the near future who would like to take a small.....25 lbs.......well behaved dog with them? Here's the story: I got quite sick while living in Tlaquepaque and had to fly home for medical treatment. Unfortunately, the dog couldn't fly back with me because of the winter weather conditions. He is now staying with a friend in Tlaquepaque. I would have him brought to you, complete with vet papers so you can easily cross into the states and Canada............I've NEVER had a problem.............and pick him up in Ontario. We can figure out monetary compensation. There are lots of motels that take pets. I can send you a list of the ones I use. Tosh is an adorable dog who loves the car.


----------

